# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Patrick, robotic butt, prostate simulator, Virtual Patients Group

## Airicist

Patrick, robotic butt

----------


## Airicist

Virtual Patients Introduction Video

Uploaded on Apr 15, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Story Behind This Robotic Butt, and How it Could Someday Help You (And Your Butt)"
The butt has a name, and his name is Patrick.

by Glen Tickle
November 12, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "The robotic BOTTOM that could revolutionise medicine: 'Patrick' lets doctors hone their skills during delicate procedures"
Several times a day, Patrick is given a prostate exam by students
The butt has four sensors and he also appears as a character on screen
He gives students real-time feedback performance and bedside manner 

by Ellie Zolfagharifard
May 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Meet Patrick, The Robotic Butt

Published on Jun 9, 2015




> Does the world really need a robotic butt? Yes, if we're hoping to train proctology doctors! "Patrick" the butt is designed to help medical students learn the ins and outs (sorry) before giving a real, live human a prostrate exam.
> 
> Kim Horcher discusses with Dan Casey (Host, Senior Editor - Nerdist.com, The Dan Cave)!

----------

